# linux_base-f10 won't install



## Windmill (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to enable Linux compatibility following this guide 
	
	



```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html
```
 But I have this error 
	
	



```
linux_base-f10-10_7 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded
```
 when trying to install the port. What should I do?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

Load the linux kernel module using `kldload linux`. Then put the following line in /etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable=yes
```
to take care of loading the module upon subsequent reboots. Then retry your installation of emulators/linux_base-f10


----------



## Windmill (Apr 24, 2014)

This doesn't have any sense, isn't the Linux module installed by the port?


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 24, 2014)

No, the port installs only binaries and libraries.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> This doesn't have any sense, isn't the Linux module installed by the port?


The linux module is part of the kernel.


----------



## Windmill (Apr 24, 2014)

So the guide is wrong, it doesn't say to load module first, can someone correct it?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 24, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> So the guide is wrong, it doesn't say to load module first, can someone correct it?


Opened docs/188968.


----------

